# Wireless signal but can't connect to Internet!



## daoni (Jul 13, 2010)

Gah!

I have two laptops (#1 is an HP with Vista, #2 is an Asus with Windows 7), both experiencing the same problem: the wireless signal is detected and at full bars, but there just isn't an Internet connection. Rather, the Internet may flash on for a few minutes/hours at a time for both, but rarely at the same time. For the HP, it will say "Local only" rather than "Local and Internet"; for the Asus, it will say "Connected" but "No Internet access." And the HP handled my old personal wireless network with no problems at all. Windows' own "repair" functions for both have been useless.

There are two other laptops in my home (HP with Vista, Dell with XP) both of which use the same wireless network just fine. 

Things I've tried:
1. restarting a bunch of times/crossing my fingers - NOPE
2. turning wireless off and then on/erasing saved networks and re-entering password - nope
3. unplugging and replugging in the modem - NOPE
4. in command prompt, ipconfig/release and /renew - NOPE, no changes can be made while "media disconnected". However, I also tried this on one of the laptops with perfect wireless access and it also said "media disconnected" in ipconfig...
5. in command prompt, [netsh winsock reset catalog], [netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log], [netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log] and even [netsh int ip reset reset.log] just for kicks - NOPE. first one went through but the ipv4/ipv6 commands gave me a "There's no user-specified settings" message. And restarting the computer afterward still leaves me with no Internet access. 
6. in command prompt, ipconfig/flushdns - flushed but still no Internet upon restart.

Any ideas?? This is beyond frustrating! :4-dontkno The Asus is actually brand new (received last week) and I thought the wireless thing was a Vista issue and was so excited to finally have uninterrupted wireless access... Guess not. Help! 

PS. I promise my wireless switches are on.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred?
If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
For wireless connection issues, have you removed all the stored wireless network profiles and then searched for the network?
For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?
For wired connection issues, have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes the symptoms?
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

